# Can anyone identify this?



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Took the kayak out to 3 mile bridge this morning to look for some bull reds. About 20 minutes into the trip I hook into this monster.

I thought it was a big bull red at first but after about 30 minutes of him pulling me around with no signs of slowing I figured maybe a big shark. After almost an hour I finally got a slight glimpse of it. I knew it wasnt a bull red but it didnt really look like a shark either. He finally pulled me up into some shallow water (about 5' deep) and I got a good look, but still not quite sure what it is.

Sorry the pics are so bad. I couldnt get it close enough to the surface for a good pic and its hard to fight and photo at the same time. We estimated that it was 7' - 8' long. It looked like it had large scales on its back. You can see in the pics that there is a pattern of scales all the way down its spine. The head was somewhat pointed.

After well over an hour Idecided that there wasnt enough room in the yak for me and him so I decided to break him off. I cranked the drag down and finally the hook pulled out and saved my lure. I was amazed at how much pressure you can apply to 20lb Powerpro That fish was well over 100lbs judging from the length and girth.

No redfish for the day but it was an interesting trip. I would love to know what that thing was.

Bryan


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

?????Sturgeon ?????


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Most definately a Sturgeon. There are a couple of large tagged ones swimming around the Garcon Point Bridge.:usaflag


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

sturgeon


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

2nd and 3rd pic. are good enough to ID it as a sturgeon. Awesome catch especially in a kayak.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I would say sturgeon also.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

100-pound sturgeon on 20-pound test!!!!!!!

Somebody needs to write a song about that.






I forgot how good Les was on bass. 

Here's one more






My thread derailing is done now. Helluva fish.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

One thing is for sure....IT IS NOT A MANATEE!!!!

:letsdrink


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If it was a manatee, would you have released it?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JoeZ (11/14/2008)*100-pound sturgeon on 20-pound test!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"...I was so dang impressed I had to write this song." 



Hahaha...nice call. Les is a badass on the bass fo sho.


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like a big green monster.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

looks like a gulf sturgeon endangered species thats a big boywould of been nice to see him outta waterthats good work right there


----------



## Blue Magic (Feb 3, 2008)

Release Manatee

Hell No !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They taste like chicken......

Before you guys chew me a new a$$hole. I'm just kidding.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The same thing happen to me in the mouth of the Yellow river last summer, I hooked one using and alewive for bait and i slowly motored around Blackwater Bay for 50 minutes to keep my pole/line from breaking, it finally turned and ran back under the boat and cut my line on the prop.

Before I finally saw it I thought it was a big stingray because it was strong but slow and steady. You never know what will turn up!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

There is a small population of stugeon that migrate into the Yellow River each year to spawn. It's not unheard of but it's definitely rare. Nice stuff!

-Jason


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Get the net!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, sturgeon is my first impression. Man thats a catch of a lifetime in a yak!! You the man:bowdown. What type of lure where you using? I caught one of those manatee's once, had to club it for 2 minutes beforeI could boat it!!!!:angel Damn things are tough!!!


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Great job on the sturgeon. That's a fish of a lifetime period, yak or otherwise.:clap:bowdown


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

sturgeon


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *Dragnfly (2/23/2009)*Yeah, sturgeon is my first impression. Man thats a catch of a lifetime in a yak!! You the man:bowdown. What type of lure where you using? I caught one of those manatee's once, had to club it for 2 minutes beforeI could boat it!!!!:angel Damn things are tough!!!


Dammit Dragnfly you made me spit out my drink.... :clap



:letsdrink


----------



## YaknFish2 (Oct 22, 2007)

Way to go, nice Sturgeon,:bowdown thats the first time Ive heard of anybody catching oneat the ThreeMile bridge.

Thats really cool, the next time a big fish breaks my line, at the 3 mile bridge, I can tell everyone it must have beenthat 8 foot sturgeon.


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I was in a Bass tournament a few years back. There were some guys that ran to Blackwater, Yellow River. 

One of the boats that run over to YellowRiver had a 4-6ft Sturgeon free jump right in there Blazer while they were running

YEAH!!Tore the trollen motor off the boat broke rods. Well you could imagine!! 

Think the fish went back in the water. NO STURGEON were weighed in!!!:banghead


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

> *Wharf Rat (11/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (11/14/2008)*100-pound sturgeon on 20-pound test!!!!!!!
> ...




He was on a recent episode of Fly-Fishing America i think, and he was very cool. Great fisherman, much greater bassist.

Fish On!


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

the usgs does a tramel net survey on escambia river and i think they do yellow and blackwater also..... me and a friend were fishing on escambia several years ago and ran up on them trying to get one out of the net... we assisted them with our boat by keeping them in the middle of the river while they measured, weighed and tagged the fish.... there should beinfo on their program somewhere..... i think they said they tagged acouple hundred or so on escambia. my budduy was playing hooky from work.... i work week on week off so fishing buddys were hard to comeby out in milton ....


----------

